# 2017 Nissan Titan Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *With the all-new Titan lineup, Nissan is pushing into unfamiliar territory. Previous Titan half-ton truck buyers were limited to crew cab models with a V8 under the hood, while the new Titan will offer multiple cab configurations, bed sizes and engines.*
> 
> The brand is hoping the range of choices will help bring new buyers into the fold who never considered a Titan before. There is also the new XD version of the truck that uses larger axles, bigger brakes and a thicker frame to provide more pulling power and, more importantly, to bring more confidence to the table while trailering. While Nissan considers the Titan XD a truck that slots between a half-ton and a three-quarter ton, its technical classification makes it a three-quarter ton truck.
> 
> While the XD has been on the market for nearly a full year, the brand’s half-ton truck just launched, but there is already an issue with it. You don’t need to see a new Titan to realize that the truck already has an image problem. The numbers tell the story.


Read more about 2017 Nissan Titan Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

